# Chat problem!!



## marlonboy1 (29. August 2006)

Hi,wie gehts??

Ich hab da ma ein problem !!
Immer wenn ich denn Chat öffne dann kommt der Chat  "#PcGames"
Doch da kann ich nichts reinschreiben was tun????
 Ich bedanke mich jetz schon für die Antworten !!!
msfg Marlon


----------



## memphis76 (29. August 2006)

Hallo,

erst einmal wäre es interessant, wie Du in den Chat reingehst? Nutzt Du hier den "normalen" Chat oder den Web-Chat? Gehst Du evtl. mit einem anderen Programm in den Chat (mIRC ... ) ...

Hast Du mal bei den _F.A.Q. PC Games_ geschaut oder über die Forensuche (Schlagwort: Chat) versucht einen Thread zu finden, ob evtl. irgendwo eine Lösung für Dein Problem zu finden ist?

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Thomsn (29. August 2006)

Hast du auch auf  "Chatten" (für ein Java-Applet) oder auf  "Web-Chat" (als Alternative für Rechner ohne Java) geklickt?


----------



## Kevex (29. August 2006)

marlonboy1 am 29.08.2006 08:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,wie gehts??
> 
> Ich hab da ma ein problem !!
> Immer wenn ich denn Chat öffne dann kommt der Chat  "#PcGames"
> ...



schon Java installiert ?http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_dow...271&v=3600&s=2d8d5625ddbebdaf088d3a89daf09f04


----------



## Thomsn (29. August 2006)

Kevex am 29.08.2006 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> schon Java installiert ?


Java ist dafür nicht zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## marlonboy1 (29. August 2006)

Ich weiß nur das wenn ich auf Chat klicke wird dieser Chat geöffnet und ich will mit dennen hin und her schreiben!!!
msfg Marlon


----------



## memphis76 (29. August 2006)

marlonboy1 am 29.08.2006 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nur das wenn ich auf Chat klicke wird dieser Chat geöffnet und ich will mit dennen hin und her schreiben!!!
> msfg Marlon


Dann klick mal auf _Web-Chat_ und versuch dort, etwas zu schreiben ...

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Thomsn (29. August 2006)

marlonboy1 am 29.08.2006 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nur das wenn ich auf Chat klicke wird dieser Chat geöffnet und ich will mit dennen hin und her schreiben!!!
> msfg Marlon


Um dir dabei helfen zu können, braucht es mehr Iinformationen von deiner Seite.
Fragen wurden dir gestellt - Hinweise gegeben.
Antworte doch darauf einfach.

Äh ... "[08:44:59] * Joins: marlonboy1 (marlonboy1@hide-25B23329.dynamic.xdsl-line.inode.at)"

Ok ... scheinbar war es echt so, wie ich vermutete. *g*


----------

